# Mazda 3 bike rack



## weihl165 (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone out there drive a mazda 3 hatchback? If so what are you guys using for a bike rack? Only need to carry 2 bikes. I am pretty sure the bikes will be mullets. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jred321 (Aug 12, 2007)

did some searching on http://www.mazdas247.com/forum/ and it looks like any of the universal roof racks will work (yakima, thule, etc...) or you can have a trailer hitch put on and use a hitch rack.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

I owned a 2007 Mazda3 for about 4 months before I decided I wanted my old truck back. I never put a rack on, but searched a lot for an option. 
I read that under the rubber stripping along the roof rails, are threaded holes that will accept bolt-on after market roof racks like Westin. I also vaguely remember reading that the factory Protege5 rack will fit on the 3. This option will not leave marks on the paint like the tower-style racks. 
I was leaning towards the receiver hitch style rack. The hitch can be had for around $150.00 shipped and you can pick up a new rack for around the same. Installation is simple using factory bolt holes, I think you may have to trim a rear valence that is under the car. 
Search on www.msprotege.com under the mazda3/axella forum and you'll find some detailed threads regarding racks.


----------



## weihl165 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah Cool thank you guys very much, kinda a pain putting it in the back.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got a Mazda5 which is based on the Mazda 3 chassis, and I went with a hitch mount rack. I got a 3 bike swagman and U-haul hitch that I installed myself. the Hitch is actually made by Curtis. If you'v seen the U-hual Guys install a hitch.....Do it yourself, they're kinda sloppy and scary the way they work. 

Anyway between the Hitch and Rack. My total cost was less thant $300 The Mazda (thule) rack alone is $400 and you still need to get the bike carrier parts!! 

Only thing is if you put 3 bikes on the rack (or 2 really heavy ones) you want to add a couple of stabilizer straps as the rack o a 1.25 mount moves around a bit more than I like


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Mazda 3 with sunroof*

My wife's car is a Mazda 3 hatchback, and I would like to put a roof rack on but it has a sunroof. I would like to use a Thule rack because I already have a couple Thule trays I could move over from my car. Has anyone put a roof rack on this car with a sunroof? Can I still use the sunroof?


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

www.mazda3forums.com

Lots of good info on bike rack options on this site too^

I have an 06 Mazda3 hatch and and got a hitch and hitch rack. So far so good.  I got the hitch because I didn't want any part of the rack touching my car's paint. I got the thule roadway model that carries 4 bikes. It works best for 2 bikes but you can fit 4 if you really need to.

Good luck.


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jul 1, 2006)

*re:hitch rack*

I was actually thinking of putting a hitch on it as well, but the car is so low to the ground already I didn't know if that was possible? What size receiver did you use? If I could use a 2" receiver I could use the same hitch rack from my xterra because I want to get the Thule T2.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

i had a Mazda3 hatch for about 5 months before deciding i wanted my truck back.

went with a Yakima roof rack. avoided the hitch because the car was low, and my apartment had a damn steep entrance to the garage.

the Yak roof rack fit fine with the sunroof i had on my hatch.


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

Can you get a bike in the hatch?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

golfnbike13 said:


> I was actually thinking of putting a hitch on it as well, but the car is so low to the ground already I didn't know if that was possible? What size receiver did you use? If I could use a 2" receiver I could use the same hitch rack from my xterra because I want to get the Thule T2.


Even if you don't get a 2", there are adaptors that would still allow you to use that 2" rack.


----------



## WolverineGator (Feb 26, 2004)

*Get the right size.*



Jayem said:


> Even if you don't get a 2", there are adaptors that would still allow you to use that 2" rack.


You will regret this. I had a 1-1/4" to 2" adapter for a 2" hitch rack and it stuck out too far and too low. The rack hit the ground all the time even with mild inclines. I now have a 4 bike 1-1/4" Yak hitch rack and no scraping.


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jul 1, 2006)

*mazda 3 hatch*

I'd prefer not to put my muddy mountain bike inside the car. I was thinking of just putting a hitch on it and getting a hitch rack to use on both cars, but the Mazda 3 can only accommodate a 1.25" hitch and I have a 2" on my Xterra, surely I can get some type of converter? But I'm afraid it will be to low to the ground. Did yours drag the ground a lot?


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm selling my q-towers,44" fairing, 48"bars, sprocket rocket with locks. Used 10 times. PM me if your interested.


----------

